# Silver Capacitors



## Rag and Bone (Jul 16, 2008)

A recent post that talked about silver capacitors got me thinking. I ran across 20 large, flask-shaped silver capacitors from an unidentified piece of industrial equipment. I smacked one with a pry-bar and fluid shot out. Anybody know what this material is? (The capacitors say "No PCBs)

Is there a non-chemical method to determine if the capacitor is silver?
(It is non-magnetic and is not corroded while everything else around it was rusted)


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 17, 2008)

Can you say Schwerter's solution?

They're likely aluminum. 

Harold


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 17, 2008)

Rags,

Harold is dead on. From your description the caps are likely Aluminum Electrolytics . The 'juice' is an oily electrolyte (I recall it's an amine compound).

The electrolyte will stink like dead fish if heated with a soldering iron.

Steve


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jul 17, 2008)

The liquid smelled something like bug spray. Is there a way to properly dispose of the liquid?


----------



## junkelly (Jul 17, 2008)

If those capacitors have markings on them, and good connectors, they may be sellable. There are people that play with high voltage equipment as a hobby. I've seen capacitors from microwaves selling on eBay, and I doubt it's for use in microwaves. I've saved a few but haven't tried selling any yet. They sound similar to what you have - silver colored, flask shaped, about 4 inches in length.

-junkelly


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jul 17, 2008)

These ones have been outdoors for many years. The tops are rusted, I don't think theyre suitable for use. They're ten inches tall.

Where are silver capacitors used?


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jul 24, 2008)

OK. The big capacitors are Al. I went through a collection of "low grade boards". I pulled off any silver capacitors. Some were aluminum, some weren't. I can tell'em apart now 8) . Alot of odd-ball boards just got more interesting


----------



## Smitty (Jul 25, 2008)

You don't mind posting pictures of the silver capacitor next to a normal cap do ya?


----------

